
I had to learn Python to pay my taxes - fuo213
https://medium.com/@fuo213/i-had-to-learn-python-to-pay-my-taxes-4e2acb453fc8
======
scarface74
It's an interesting perspective to see a non programmer struggling to solve a
real world problem as their first exposure to learning how to program. I can
see how it would be daunting.

------
rabboRubble
I used R to create a method to reconcile investment accounts' position cost
basis in locally installed Quicken versus the cost basis per my brokerage's
online website.

Some minor manual effort required.

The effort turned up a systemic weakness across the whole of the US for stock
position transfers when a dividend is retroactively reclassed as return of
capital. At an individual level, this system problem causes tax obligation
calculation errors. Repeat this across all taxpayers who transferred such
stocks in the first 1-3 months of a year.

------
pmalynin
Going through this right now, albeit with Robinhood. I have to report my
earning in Canada and the US, but I have a lot of transactions.

The IRS is okay with the condensed transactions; but the CRA want everything
line-by-line. So now I have to scrape my transactions via the "unofficial"
Robinhood API because they conveniently don't allow you to export anything.

~~~
mehrdadn
Any info on this "unofficial" API?

------
dsnuh
I got divorced a couple of years back, and needed to calculate something
called the Hug/Nelson formula for community property division of NSOs/RSUs
granted during time of marriage. I wrote a little python script to come up
with the numbers. I thought about trying to monetize it (and other tools for
helping tech workers with some of the more complex rules surrounding division
of assets in divorce), but I figured getting the results to be accepted as
forensic evidence would be a tough road. Plus my code sucked, and I really
just wanted to not think about divorce and the legal system for quite some
time.

------
0x0
Are tax services around the world going to get absolutely blasted with tax
filings containing hundreds and hundreds of pages of API-powered BTC trades
this year? What a mess.

~~~
calt
They just look at the numbers in the boxes unless they decide to audit you.

------
kwrobel
AFAIK in Europe you need to pay taxes only when you convert (sell) crypto
currency to real currency.

~~~
gst
1) Tax laws are completely different for each European country.

2) At least for some of the countries (the once where I'm aware how taxes
work) this is not the case: Even if you exchange one cryptocurrency for
another cryptocurrency it's taxable. However, long-term capital gains of
cryptocurrencies aren't taxable in some European countries.

------
sounds
tl;dr: He realizes he is obligated to report to the IRS his cryptocurrency;
the site is in China and he will have to use an API to get his transaction
history.

------
nerdymanchild
Same but I already knew Python

